# Does anyone recognize this cross slide mounted 90 degree accessory?



## Buickgsman (May 23, 2013)

I have this bracket that I got with a lathe and I have no clue what it might go to.  Does anyone here recognize it or have any suggestions what it might be used for?  I'm not sure if it is for a Atlas or South Bend lathe, or possibly a logan.  I've had various models of all those brands and it may have come with any of them.  It looks like it would go in place of the compound rest and it has the mounting for the compound rest at 90 degrees. The machined surface is scraped so it would seem to be a higher end piece.   Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## pdentrem (May 23, 2013)

Sure looks like the Atlas mounting system. Please supply OD of the spud and height so we can compare.
Pierre


----------



## Buickgsman (May 23, 2013)

Here are the measurements of the "spud"  its 1.496" diameter and .577"  tall.  Would that be Atlas?  and what would the point of this angle bracket be?


----------



## kd4gij (May 23, 2013)

does it a number on it.


----------



## Buickgsman (May 24, 2013)

no number as far as I can see...


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 24, 2013)

I thought it looked SB- do the larger Atlas Crosslides receive the compound like that?  The Atlas 618 has the "spud" on the crosslide, and the compound receives it.

The SB compound has a "spud" on it.  I'll measure mine.


B


----------



## pdentrem (May 24, 2013)

Same spud as found on the larger Atlas but I have never seen something like this before. Have to check catalogue from aftermarket suppliers perhaps. 
Pierre


----------



## pilotlarry (May 25, 2013)

It looks like a bracket that would allow horizontal mounting of a milling attachment, or of a compound slide.  I don't have an Atlas lathe to check the dimensions of the so called spud, sometimes called spigot, but I once owned a 12" Craftsman/Atlas lathe, and that looks like the style.


----------



## British Steel (May 26, 2013)

Looks to me like an adaptor to use the topslide (compound) as a vertical slide for milling in the lathe - I use a big angle plate with an adaptor plate for the same purpose, with a vice in place of the toolpost.
Light cuts only, obviously you won't get the rigidity of a real mill, but it's got the job done for me many a time! Ideally the centre of rotation should be at centre height for ease of setting up, as the vertical (compound slide swivel) axis can be rotated for angled cuts (and the adaptor itself, handy, mine only sits square to the lathe axis)


----------

